# Anyone capable/tech savvy enough to customize our MyLink?



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm just curious if someone has figured out how to customize any bit of our MyLink? An example would be; being able to change the background picture, or adding a view movies option (like the MyLink in Sonic/Trax). I would love love love to have a different background then the lame blue background.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are plenty of us that have the abilities , But those tin cans do not have wifi or a usb port capable of taking an Update to perform yer required taste .. 

Unaware of any plausible correction to the firm ware at present ..

is the Mylink back lit with LED ? well yer stuck with that , until you break into the can and replace those LED 'S


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what OS the system runs? I'm guessing it is very proprietary and very closed.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

So the USB for phones, iPods, ect cant be used?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> So the USB for phones, iPods, ect cant be used?


Bet it varies by maker. The system in my car is made by Mitsubishi and gets updates via a flash drive in the USB port. Still, the code is proprietary and no one has hacked it to my knowledge. Anybody Google "jailbreak MyLink" yet?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Anybody Google "jailbreak MyLink" yet?


You just had to put that out there, didn't you? :grin:

It certainly got me a lot further than "Hacking MyLink". This link looks like a good start. 

It appears MyLink runs on QNX.


----------

